# a history lesson



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Most people don’t know that back in 1912, Hellmann’s mayonnaise was manufactured in England. In fact, the Titanic was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for delivery in Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in New York.

This would have been the largest single shipment of mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico. But as we know, the great ship did not make it to New York. The ship hit an iceberg and sank, and the cargo was forever lost.

The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise, and were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the loss. Their anguish was so great, that they declared a National Day of Mourning, which they still observe to this day.

The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and is known, of course, as Sinko de Mayo.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Kinda funny, but I think some may take offense, sorry


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow you made me read that all the way to the end lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

By now, I'd think it to be stinkin' de mayo.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I needed that....thanks!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Gotta say--- I'm with pokey.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Kinda funny, but I think some may take offense, sorry


 some may. some are offended by most anythang, usually cause there is a stick wedged in posterior.

those who can't laugh at a joke such as this are in that category.

luckily we are now a nation of safe spaces ,for the snowflakes to retreat to.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just so you know, I do agree with you.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I never thought you were offended by it .

often I wish folks could just learn to laugh off things that offend them. life is a lot richer for the folks that can laugh at themselves. and life will beat you down if you can't laugh.

I do not try to offend but I cannot walk on eggshells , either.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny thing about being offended: It's something the offended have chosen to become - even if they don't realize it.

It all starts between the ears.


----------

